

The US bombing its own guns perfectly sums up America’s total failure in Iraq - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2014/8/8/5982501/the-us-is-now-bombing-its-own-military-equipment-in-iraq

======
sp332
All I could think of reading this was: Man, some US company is making a ton of
money selling guns.

~~~
x0x0
and the war in iraq is probably an unqualified success [1]. Assuming, of
course, you're a sociopath.

[1]
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7444083.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7444083.stm)

------
judk
It's worth looking ahead to what to do now, as the ethnic conflicts ate
motivated by non-US-related reasons, and there are plenty of Russian weapons
also, and there is a humanitarian crisis.

